# 480/277v 200Amp service installation



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

On #1 you'd definitely want to check with your poco. Is this a new service or are you coming from an existing service? If you were in Quebec, HydroQuébec would be speccing this themselves and telling you not only your metering requirements but the type of enclosure that they want to run their CTs in, where to mount it, and how many cm of slack they want.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Empowered said:


> Hey Everybody, I'm looking at a smaller commercial job which entails re-wiring 2 adjoining truck bays to the supply service. All the distro has been done and is being fed by a generator at the moment. My 3 phase distro is a bit foggy and before i decide wether or not to do the job I'd like some feedback.....


i would suggest you not do the job. :no:
some of your questions are almost basic knowledge. :blink:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Empowered said:


> Hey Everybody, I'm looking at a smaller commercial job which entails re-wiring 2 adjoining truck bays to the supply service. All the distro has been done and is being fed by a generator at the moment. My 3 phase distro is a bit foggy and before i decide wether or not to do the job I'd like some feedback from you pros out there! In short heres what I'm thinking of doing. Everything is in Canada so wire sizing may be a little bit different.
> 
> From supply 480/277 200amp transformer to new PL27 meter base. http://www.tnb.ca/en/catalogues/online/comresconstruction/pdf/c6/micro_01j_eng.pdf ??? No CT required???
> 
> ...


 What province are you in? I am asking because not all provincial power companies supply 480/277 volt.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey,Everybody, Call an Electrical Contractor.!


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

...yikes.


----------

